# Looking for Carlton sp/trx 7015 or Vermeer sc60tx w/ remote option...



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been saving for a while now and ready to upgrade to a 60hp grinder. i'm looking to spend 20-30k. Anyone selling or know of a machine selling that matches this desciption? Any help would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 14, 2011)

There was a nice track on here for sale. Scott something in TX. I'll try to find it!


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok great, thanks! I have been saving for a while now and didn't realize how hard it would be to find a fairly priced good used machine...seemed like when I didn't have the money for one they were all over and now I'm struggling to find one...especially up here in wa state, I know I'll end making a road trip for one of these things but that's fine i just need to upgrade and get grinding.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 14, 2011)

*Vermeer SC60TX with Remote*



AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> I have been saving for a while now and ready to upgrade to a 60hp grinder. i'm looking to spend 20-30k. Anyone selling or know of a machine selling that matches this desciption? Any help would be appreciated thank you!



This Guy has one for sale, its a 2010 Vermeer SC60TX with 133 hours on it, his name is Jimbo (601)942-2447 I found it on craigslist, should be somewhere in Mississippi, he is asking $32,000


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 14, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> This Guy has one for sale, its a 2010 Vermeer SC60TX with 133 hours on it, his name is Jimbo (601)942-2447 I found it on craigslist, should be somewhere in Mississippi, he is asking $32,000



I'd rather get the new SC852 85hp or SC1152 110hp


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Dec 14, 2011)

Either one of those are nice machines but I want a remote option and stay at or under 25k but will spend a little more for the right machine. I know sc60's and 7015's have been going for 18000-25000 on Craigslist and eBay in the past few months so I'm just waiting it out until I find one. But that remote is a must have!


----------



## Mowingman (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to retire, and have a 7015TRX for sale. It is a close to new as you will ever find, with under 200 hours on it.
HOWEVER, I am sorry to say that your budget of $25,000 will not even come close to buying it. If you find a 7015 TRX for $25,000, it will have to be a worn out piece of junk, probably surplus from a rental yard. They are few and far between, and nice used ones are all going to be well above your budget.
A new 7015TRX, with remote and a Sandvic wheel, is about $52,000, plus tax and shipping. I want $35,000 for mine, and it is nearly like new. If you decide to raise your budget, drop me an email and I can fill you in, as well as send photos.
Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Dec 15, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I want to retire, and have a 7015TRX for sale. It is a close to new as you will ever find, with under 200 hours on it.
> HOWEVER, I am sorry to say that your budget of $25,000 will not even come close to buying it. If you find a 7015 TRX for $25,000, it will have to be a worn out piece of junk, probably surplus from a rental yard. They are few and far between, and nice used ones are all going to be well above your budget.
> A new 7015TRX, with remote and a Sandvic wheel, is about $52,000, plus tax and shipping. I want $35,000 for mine, and it is nearly like new. If you decide to raise your budget, drop me an email and I can fill you in, as well as send photos.
> Jeff
> [email protected]



Your machine sounds great but I really can't Spend any more than $30,000...I seen a couple machine with 400 hours and in decent shape (sp7015 model) go for 20500 and a (sc60) go for 18800 each with remotes and looked like good machines...With the normal wear and tear. Thanks for your offer.#I'll just wait it out and look for a machine in my price range....who knows though at this rate I might just finance a new one.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 15, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> Either one of those are nice machines but I want a remote option and stay at or under 25k but will spend a little more for the right machine. I know sc60's and 7015's have been going for 18000-25000 on Craigslist and eBay in the past few months so I'm just waiting it out until I find one. But that remote is a must have!



I'm glad to hear you made the right choice about the remote, I would'nt have one without the remote!!! Its hard to find a good used one for that cheap, mine is a 2004 model with almost 2000 hours on it, and still would want $20,000 or so for mine, if I ever sold it.


----------



## Mowingman (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree, the remote is a "must have" option. I can not imagine trying to run the machine all day without a remote.
Jeff


----------



## jbarth636 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have an 07 7015 TRX I would sell for 27.500. It has 700 hours on it. SanVik cutter wheel with all new teeth. It is remote control and has new cutter wheel bearings.

314-346-0629


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the machine? Where are you located? Missouri? Why are you selling? Thanks for the response.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 27, 2011)

sell you my sc505 tracked grinder with 50hp perkins and only 1210 hours for $15,000. would consider trades too.

AP


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 27, 2011)

I owned a 505 and it was the machine that made me swear to never own another Vermeer manufactured product in my life!!

I've seen the 60TX and know they fixed some of the problems - but the 505!!!


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 27, 2011)

Bigstumps said:


> I owned a 505 and it was the machine that made me swear to never own another Vermeer manufactured product in my life!!
> 
> I've seen the 60TX and know they fixed some of the problems - but the 505!!!



gee, thanks... plyscamp owns one and he said his has been a real good machine. He suggested to me that I thicken the hydraulic oil to help with power to the tracks. It may not be a perfect machine but it seems to work fine so far. maybe you just had bad luck with yours?

I bought this one thinking it would be a good upgrade from my sc252 but it's too big for my needs - a 352 would be a better fit.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 27, 2011)

*Grinders for sale*

I'll sell both of my grinders for $25,000 2004 SC60TX 60hp Perkins/Cat with remote, yellow jacket, and a 2009 SC130 13hp Honda.
This is the ultimate portable set up!!! The SC60TX can fit through a 35inch gate and the SC130 can fit through a 29inch gate or opening for those really tight spots!!!
View attachment 213612


----------

